# Viper 5902



## gmcdona4 (Oct 18, 2009)

I ordered a new Viper 5902 and was wondering if anyone knows if there is a difference in the install of a 5902 versus a 5901. Also does anyone have a install manual for a 5902?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Lee should have one he'll be around, not sure what they difference is usually one has more features than the other one. Prolly both the same so just buy the cheaper one, there is a link to the owners manuals in my sig to check them as well.


----------



## gmcdona4 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks jaggerwild for the link to the Owners manual. I will look at this in advance. I should receive my 5902 unit on Friday. I have an install manual for the 5901 and I am hopping that they are the same. Again if anyone has a link to the install manual for a 5902 it would be very helpful. Thanks everyone.


----------



## badboy4life1315 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes I am getting a Vi[per 7900 with a 2 way lcd pager remote system I want you to check this out what do you think???
http://cgi.ebay.com/VIPER-7900-2-WA...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca4ee8928


----------



## gmcdona4 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like a great deal. I spent around $360.00 for the 5902 from Amazon. I work on installing it last weekend. It is a long process, just take your time and you will not have any problems. My car has little room to mount all the components so it took longer. I still have a little programing to do but it will be great when it is done. The 5902 installs just like the 5901.


----------



## badboy4life1315 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wha else do you think about his item that i bought its a viper alarm?
http://cgi.ebay.com/VIPER-7900-2-wa...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53dda4f925

is this the same one as the one i previously put a link too is it the same thing ??? please help

http://cgi.ebay.com/VIPER-7900-2-WA...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca4ee8928


----------



## jimkay (Nov 27, 2009)

I just purchased the Viper 5902 and have a question for you pros. Does it matter how I mount the brain of the system (horizontal or vertical) for the double shock sensor to function correctly? It might sound like a stupid question but if the mounting orientation matters, please let me know. I am installing in an 04 Honda Civic and looking for the right location if it needs to be mounted vertically.
Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jimkay said:


> I just purchased the Viper 5902 and have a question for you pros. Does it matter how I mount the brain of the system (horizontal or vertical) for the double shock sensor to function correctly? It might sound like a stupid question but if the mounting orientation matters, please let me know. I am installing in an 04 Honda Civic and looking for the right location if it needs to be mounted vertically.
> Thanks


 It shouldn't matter and its not a stupid question, I will usually mount it on a main wire harness with wire ties. Then test it, by arming it waiting the 60 seconds to clear than I'll kick the tire's firmly(with boots on) to check for sensitivity, doing each tire is a good way to know weather it is too sensitive or not.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

gmcdona4 said:


> I ordered a new Viper 5902 and was wondering if anyone knows if there is a difference in the install of a 5902 versus a 5901. Also does anyone have a install manual for a 5902?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Same install procedure.


----------



## gmcdona4 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have installed the alarm and have most of the fetures working. The remote start is giving some problems. Does anyone know which wires should be used on a 08 kia optima for the remote start. I know I need to get a programer and plan to soon. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

gmcdona4 said:


> I have installed the alarm and have most of the fetures working. The remote start is giving some problems. Does anyone know which wires should be used on a 08 kia optima for the remote start. I know I need to get a programer and plan to soon. Thanks everyone.


 Here's a link to the 08 Kia Optima car info:
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~111419




> 12 VOLT CONSTANT WHITE (+) and YELLOW (+) @ IGNITION HARNESS
> STARTER ORANGE (+) @ IGNITION HARNESS
> STARTER 2 N/A
> IGNITION 1 GREEN (+) @ IGNITION HARNESS
> ...


----------



## Userwag (Dec 11, 2009)

gmcdona4 said:


> I have installed the alarm and have most of the fetures working. The remote start is giving some problems. Does anyone know which wires should be used on a 08 kia optima for the remote start. I know I need to get a programer and plan to soon. Thanks everyone.


Check this site, possible cold help you:
http://crutchfield.custhelp.com/cgi...aqid=5819&p_created=1189445529&p_sid=dARnKbPj


----------



## cf29qa (Mar 24, 2010)

gmcdona4 i had just bought the 5902 and looking to install but have no install instructions. if the 5901 works would you be willing to let me take a look at it?


----------



## gmcdona4 (Oct 18, 2009)

I got everything working except the remote start. I walked away from it until now. I keep receiving and error of eight flashes, what I find is this is an error that a standard transmission would receive. Anyone have insight on if I have missed a wire or something. Thanks everyone.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

program the turbo timer and program the transmission and it will work, otherwise the damn thing will just click at you.


----------



## gmcdona4 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have programed the transmission. What should I program the Turbo Timer to? Thanks for your help.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I set it to setting 3, like 5min or something.


----------



## 01Z71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey guys, new kid on the block here. I bougt a lightly used viper 5902 and my shop of choice is having a hard type with the makers of getting any instructions, i found the install guide here and now they need to program it. Any info on that is grateful! They've had my truck for a few days now so i'm ready to get it done!


----------

